# Hiya



## Frederick Russ (Dec 27, 2019)

Just ducking in here to wish everyone a happy holiday - however that looks for you. To those who know me, nice to see you; to those who don’t, nice to meet you. For all the things VI was, is, and will be, I’m rooting for it to continue for years. It’s really not easy to keep a lid on everything for the admin so please try to cut Mike G some slack from time to time for good measure. And please take good care of yourselves. (Health, exercise, friendships, and education). 2020 should be interesting.

“He who dies with the most toys wins.” —Buddha (I think)


----------



## angeruroth (Dec 27, 2019)

Happy holidays Frederick!
And long live VI-C  
Cheers!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks for the great forum - 15 years of great insight and info. 

.


----------



## JPComposer (Dec 27, 2019)

Its in great hands. Thanks for all your hard work in the past!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 28, 2019)

Jack Weaver said:


> Thanks for the great forum - 15 years of great insight and info.
> 
> .


So good to hear from you, my old friend. I hope life is treating you well.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 28, 2019)

JPComposer said:


> Its in great hands. Thanks for all your hard work in the past!


You too! You’re missed.


----------

